# happy new year



## Bill Pham (Dec 30, 2007)

just wanted to wishes everyone a happy new year. hope you all are well.

Bill


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy New Year to all! :lol:


----------



## Ian (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy new year to all!

I've stock up with the alcohol, so should have a great time


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 31, 2007)

il be in bed by 11.30 pm :lol: new years eve is just an exsuse to get wasted..been there to many times..mates call me boring..il be the one laughing the next day when they all feal like *** .lol

happy new year.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, its almost 6AM and im still awake. New Years shouldn't be a problem for me. :lol: 

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!


----------



## Ian (Dec 31, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> il be in bed by 11.30 pm :lol: new years eve is just an exsuse to get wasted..been there to many times..mates call me boring..il be the one laughing the next day when they all feal like *** .lol


And pigs can fly...


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy new year to all,

Luke


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 31, 2007)

the new year in the netherlands has not started yet.... bus for you... HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy new year ('s eve!)!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 31, 2007)

Ian said:


> And pigs can fly...


Ian here's a joke for ya, Birdie, Birdie in the sky, dropped something white in my eye, boy am I glad cows don't fly :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 31, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> il be in bed by 11.30 pm :lol: new years eve is just an exsuse to get wasted..been there to many times..mates call me boring..il be the one laughing the next day when they all feal like *** .lolhappy new year.


hahah i'm with you MJ. i don't drink either. just like watching all the drunks stumble all over the places and making a fool out of themselves.

Bill


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bill Pham said:


> hahah i'm with you MJ. i don't drink either. just like watching all the drunks stumble all over the places and making a fool out of themselves.Bill


drinking is for loosers..


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 31, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> drinking is for loosers..


your right  i watching to the freaks who risking their fingers and other bodyparts  

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joossa (Jan 2, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> drinking is for loosers..


Amen!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 2, 2008)

yep..its going to be a good year for mantids and photography


----------



## Ian (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one Becky, so very true  

Scott, you should swap the lack of alcohol for the lack of da plant


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 3, 2008)

And a copule of New Year pics from me..











This last pic shows fireworks over a local church, Olavskirken - built around the year 1200


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 3, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> yep..its going to be a good year for mantids and photography


i hope so 4 me and 4 you i,m suer whit your cam its always good photography...

MAY OUR MANTIDS BE HEALTHY!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy New "Mantis" Year to all mantis hobbyists and fellow forum members here. Have you made your resolutions for 2008?

Here is me in the Houston Natural Science Museum - insect zoos in Butterfly center section, with a large mantis poster. Please don't laugh i know i look stupid there  Me with the Mantis Kung Fu wishing you all Happy New Year!


----------

